# Tallest Waterfalls in CO?



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Was wondering about coming up with a nice list of some of the tallest waterfalls in state that occur on boatable streams. Obviously there are numerous giant waterfalls on creeks that are far too small to boat, but there are plenty of big drops both runnable and non on streams that do get boated. Flows are low and instead of the customary off-season flaming I thought let's do something more fun and friendly.

Some of the ones just of the top of my head. Please correct any heights/names that you see fit!

Cinnamon Falls, Lake Fork of the Gunnison, ~60'
Marble Falls, Crystal River, ~??' (big, multi stage)
Zute Chute, Crystal River, ~40'
Pine Tree Falls, Crystal River, ~40' (multiple tiers)
Upper Punchbowl Falls, SF Crystal River, ~25-30'
Lower Punchbowl Falls, SF Crystal River, ~40'
Unnamed drops, NF Crystal River, ~40-50(?)'
Miners Falls, Rock Creek, ~50'
Adrenaline Falls, Lime Creek, ~20'
Viagra, Lime Creek, ~??'
Balls In Your Mouth(right name?), Lime Creek, ~??'
Entrance Falls, Valliceto Creek, ~18'
SF Mineral Creek Falls, ~20'
Ice Lakes Creek falls, ~??' (multiple tiers)
Unnamed Falls, Animas Forks -> Eureka Gorge, ~??'
Double Trouble, Big South Fork Cache La Poudre River, ~40' (two tiers)
Poudre Falls, Cache La Poudre River, ~50' (3 tiers)
Canyon Creek falls, Canyon Creek (Animas), ~??' (multiple drops)
Stupid Falls, East River, ~60'
Ankle Breaker, OBJ, ~25'
Heart Attack, OBJ, ~20'
NF Slate River Falls, ~??'
East Fork San Juan Falls, EF San Juan River, ~??' (multiple drops)
NFSF Arkansas Falls, ~??' (triple stage)
Black Gore Creek falls (Skate Park or Skate Ramp...name?), Black Gore Creek, ~??'
Paralyzer, Lake Creek, ~40'(?)
Cauldron, Lake Creek, ~20'(?)
King Sol's Balls, King Solomon Creek, ~??
Red Canyon Falls, Roaring Fork of the North Platte River, ~25-30(??')
Slater Creek Falls, Slater Creek, ~30'

Add more!

Also.....big slides too!

Wall Check, Yule Creek, ~40'
Oriental Massage, Yule Creek, ~80'
Avalanche/Bird Pool/etc, OBJ, ~50'
Silly Slides, Daisy Creek, (many slides)

Not looking to start any drama or chaos here. Not looking to bruise anyone's ego or claim any fame or anything other than just purely talking about some of the pretty waterfalls that CO has!


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

There is Wolf Creek Falls, not sure if it goes by another name, maybe 20'-30'?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXb0FUHnQvk


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Ahh yes, I forgot about Wolf Creek! Lots of waterfalls there. Three that have been run (Tunnel of Love, the one below there, and the massive one upstream, "God Help Me" that Pat Keller 1st D'd a few years ago), as well as stacked drops throughout the "Land of Giants" gorge. Thanks for helping!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

EDIT, FOUR of them have been run. Just went back and watched Pat's line and he ran the 30-40'r below God Help Me as well. Major props!!

God Help Me


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Big wood falls 20'
OBJ Bajillion Words 23'
Coors Falls - WFCC - 10' 
Fuzzy Little Bunny - 15?

Lower punch bowl is 25' not 40'



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> OBJ Bajillion Words 23'


Which drop is this? I've heard many names for the drops on OBJ (Ankle Breaker, Heart Attack, Elbow Falls, Avalanche, Bird Pool, Pick Up Sticks, Twin Falls, Oh Be Careful, Oh Be Greatful, etc) but never heard this one.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

That video of Wolf Creek with all the plugging is the waterfall below the highway crossing. Maybe 20'. the burliest part of that video is that they carried their boats up to the road rather than roping them.

I think that the big waterfall on Wolf Creek is probably the tallest single drop run in CO.

You probably need to subtract 5-10 feet from most of those figures. OBJ waterfalls are more like 15 and 20 respectively. The biggest drop on the commonly run part of the NF Crystal is about 25. 

Re- 2nd Gorge Lime. Viagra is about 25. No other drop in there is over 15. 

If you are counting boulder gardens, Next Generation in the Black is 50-60 feet total and the burliest thing I have ever seen anyone run. 

There really are not a lot of big clean drops in Colorado.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Fish Creek falls on fish creek just outside steamboat springs is pretty large at 283 feet. It's not runnable but the base is the put-in for a run so I think it qualifies for the list.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Although it seems just a little sketchier every year, zute chute is maybe 30 at best. What's the history behind Miller's falls below the crystal gorge? Parts have been run? By who?

And that big boy in the Cinnamon gorge... Ooooweee. Last guy in there lost his life, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

jmack said:


> If you are counting boulder gardens, Next Generation in the Black is 50-60 feet total and the burliest thing I have ever seen anyone run.


I just googled that and watched a video on Vimeo. Holy crap...


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

tango said:


> And that big boy in the Cinnamon gorge... Ooooweee. Last guy in there lost his life, right?


Yes. Rumor has it that the man-made lip of the falls broke away and is not sitting in the base of the pool, making it unrunnable


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

65ish footer needs to be run near Steamboat. Would be biggest single drop.


----------



## johnsnow420 (Jul 22, 2015)

can you post a link to that vid please?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Lots of good info and updates!! I'll do an updated list in a while after some more replies. Thanks everyone for contributing! Keep em coming!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Bridal Veil Falls in Telluride = 365 ft or the tallest waterfall in Colorado according to this site: Bridal Veil Falls | Telluride.com


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Some of the tallest waterfalls in Colorado...*

You just have to go through New Mexico to get to them!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M98Wj_uOkM


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Was wondering about coming up with a nice list of some of the tallest waterfalls in state that occur on boatable streams. Obviously there are numerous giant waterfalls on creeks that are far too small to boat, but there are plenty of big drops both runnable and non on streams that do get boated. Flows are low and instead of the customary off-season flaming I thought let's do something more fun and friendly.
> 
> ...


Wow, these must all be measured in Colorado units of height. A lot of these seem very inaccurate.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Bridal Veil Falls in Telluride = 365 ft or the tallest waterfall in Colorado according to this site: Bridal Veil Falls | Telluride.com


My caveat was on streams that get boated. I know it's tall, as is Ingram Next door. But Bridal Viel Creek doesn't get boated. So, it doesn't make the list.....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

tskoe23 said:


> Wow, these must all be measured in Colorado units of height. A lot of these seem very inaccurate.


I said please correct my heights. Others have done just that.....maybe offer some corrections also, instead of a snarky reply?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

mhelm said:


> You just have to go through New Mexico to get to them!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M98Wj_uOkM


I was actually torn whether to put those on the list or not.....They are quite tall and impressive, but the Middle Fork of the Chama doesn't get boated, only the main stem of the Chama itself....Tough call on that one.

Either way, thanks for the link and the post!!  Pretty damn impressive either way!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Double Trouble is more like twenty feet total. Two 20 footers would be sick but just isn't the case.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

smauk2 said:


> Double Trouble is more like twenty feet total. Two 20 footers would be sick but just isn't the case.



Thanks! Any help is appreciated


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Got an updated list ready to go. Since I am in Vietnam my night is your day so I will let it go one more night (one more day for you) and post it after. Lots of updated drops and heights. Thanks to everyone who has contributed!!!


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Was wondering about coming up with a nice list of some of the tallest waterfalls in state that occur on boatable streams. Obviously there are numerous giant waterfalls on creeks that are far too small to boat, but there are plenty of big drops both runnable and non on streams that do get boated. Flows are low and instead of the customary off-season flaming I thought let's do something more fun and friendly.
> 
> ...


I'll clarify some for you:
-Pine tree in the crystal really isn't a waterfall. From the tree down is less then 20'
-NF Crystal doesn't have any 40' to 50's on it. There is a easy 20'ish drop after the canyon. Cake and Icing at put in are two cool slides not mentioned.
-SF Crystal way above punchbowls has like a 10' and 15'r
-Rock Creek Miners Fall? you talking about that mank ass thing after the long culvert? if so it doesn't go.
-Cauldron is 10' to 12' Paralyzer is a slide or 10' boof stroke if run way left.
-Marble Falls? do you mean Crystal mills fall? around 20'
-How about the massive slaughter house falls? 7'


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

onefatdog said:


> -Pine tree in the crystal really isn't a waterfall. From the tree down is less then 20'
> -NF Crystal doesn't have any 40' to 50's on it. There is a easy 20'ish drop after the canyon. Cake and Icing at put in are two cool slides not mentioned.
> -SF Crystal way above punchbowls has like a 10' and 15'r
> -Rock Creek Miners Fall? you talking about that mank ass thing after the long culvert? if so it doesn't go.
> ...


Pine Tree is < 20' total? I guess it just looks bigger in video, from the tree at the lip to the bottom of the staircase...

The NF Crystal I'm having a hard time finding correct beta. Some people say there are "some big drops lurking" beneath the standard run, and I feel like I read somewhere that there is an unrunnable 40-50 in there just above Crystal that falls on rocks. Some sources say yes, some say no....I would love some clarification so I could update it properly.

SF Crystal has double drop, which is a really small drop (like 5') to a slightly bigger one (maybe 10-12'). On the update.

Miners Falls is the "mythical" big falls found way high up, above the Punchbowls. It's actually on Rock Creek, before it and the EF Crystal join to form the SF Crystal. Some info in this post here. 









Jake Saxson dropping, Fred Gnarquist photo, source HERE

Paralyzer....I know it's not a full falls, but one big ass cascade, what is the total height from start to finish? Just hazarding a guess. Thanks for the update on Cauldron.

Marble Falls....I mentioned about this a couple years ago. The names that most adventure sports junkies know the Marble-area falls as are incorrect. There is a page run by the town of Marble out there (I'll see if I can dig it out of the archives) that clears it up. Basically....

"Marble Falls" -> Crystal River @ the end of the Crystal Gorge (NOT Millers Falls)

and 

"Milton Falls" -> Milton Creek near town, not Marble Falls.

There is no Miller's Falls. Somewhere along the way the kayaking and ice climbing guidebooks got the names all jumbled and confused so that Marble Falls was called Millers, Milton was called Marble, and there was no Milton. I'll see if I can find the website that clears it up. And yes, the Crystal Mill Falls is on the update.

Is Slaughterhouse really 7'? 

Thanks for the insight! Changes made. I appreciate the help


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

*Updated list....*

*Ark Drainage

*Cauldron, Lake Creek, 15'
Paralyzer, Lake Creek, 40'
Brown's Creek Falls, Browns Creek, 30'
double drop, North Fork South Fork Arkansas River, 23'

*Gunnison Drainage

*OBJ put-in falls, Oh-Be-Joyful Creek, 25'
OBJ 2nd falls, OBJ Creek, 22'
OBJ 3rd falls, OBJ Creek, 18'
Avalanche, OBJ Creek, 50'
Oh-Be-Careful, OBJ Creek, 30'
Oh-Be-Grateful, OBJ Creek, 25'
Unrunnable falls, Daisy Creek, 40'
Big Wood Falls, Daisy Creek, 15'
Silly Slides (multiple), North Fork Daisy Creek, varies
North Fork Falls, North Fork Slate River, 100'
Stupid Falls, East River, 60'
Midget Wrestler, East River, 15'
"Death Falls", Ruby Fork of Anthracite Creek, 50'
Cinnamon Falls, Lake Fork Gunnison River, 60'
Argenta Falls, Lake Fork Gunnison River, 50'
Crooke's Falls, Lake Fork Gunnison River, 40'
Whitmore Falls, Henson Creek, 25'
Next Generation/Great Falls, Gunnison River, 60'
Unnamed falls, Gunnison River, 18'

*Colorado Drainage

*Pothole falls, Little Dominguez River, 20'
Marble Falls (multiple drops), Crystal River, 150'(?)
Zute Chute, Crystal River, 30'
Pine Tree Falls, Crystal River, 30'
Lower Punchbowl Falls, South Fork Crystal River, 25'
Upper Punchbowl Falls, South Fork Crystal River, 25'
Double Drop (two drops), South Fork Crystal River, 15' (total)
Miners Falls, Rock Creek, 50'
Cake, North Fork Crystal River, 50'
Icing, North Fork Crystal River, 40'
Drop #4, 8'
Unnamed drop, North Fork Crystal River, 20' (Need clarification...)
Cauldron, Yule Creek, 10'
Ball Check, Yule Creek, 15'
Wall Check, Yule Creek, 40'
Oriental Massage, Yule Creek, 80'
Happy Ending, Yule Creek, 20'
Crazy Train Falls, Black Gore Creek, 30'(??)

*Animas/San Juan* *Drainage

*Middle Animas falls, Animas River, 40'(??)
Animas Forks gorge falls, Animas River, 50'(??)
Canyon Creek falls (multiple), Canyon Creek, 15-30'
Cascade Creek slot (multiple), Cascade Creek, 10'
South Mineral falls, South Mineral Creek, 20'
Ice Lake Creek falls (3 tiers), Ice Lake Creek, 50' (total)
Adrenaline Falls, Lime Creek, 15'
2nd gorge entrance slide, Lime Creek, 23'
Viagra, Lime Creek, 20'
Deep Throat, Lime Creek, 10'
Entrance Falls, Valliceto Creek, 18'
Fuzzy Little Bunny, Valliceto Creek, 12'
questionable falls, Florida River, 30'
Los Pinos big falls, Los Pinos River, (??)
Piedra Falls, East Fork Piedra River, 20'
Upper God Help Me, Wolf Creek, 100'
Lower God Help Me, Wolf Creek, 30'
Tunnel of Love, 20'
Unnamed falls, Wolf Creek, 20'
Unnamed falls (many), Wolf Creek, 15'-50'
East Fork falls (3-4), East Fork San Juan River, 5'-15'
Bridal Veil Falls, Navajo River, 40'(??)

*Yampa Drainage

*South Fork Falls, South Fork White River, 15'(??)
Fish Creek Falls, Fish Creek, 283'
Unnamed secret falls, unknown stream, ~60'
King Sol's Balls, King Solomon Creek, 10'
Slater Creek Falls, Slater Creek, 30'

*Platte River Drainage

*Poudre Falls (three tiers), Cache La Poudre River, 50'
Cool World, Big South Fork Cache La Poudre River, 8'
Double Trouble (two tiers), Big South Fork Cache La Poudre River, 20'
Red Canyon Falls, Roaring Fork North Platte River, 30'(??)
Coors Falls, West Fork Clear Creek, 10'
No Fun Falls, Bear Creek, 15'
Slap Yo Mama, South Platte River, 12'

*Rio Grande Drainage

*North Clear Creek Falls, North Clear Creek, 100'
North Clear Creek falls (four), North Clear Creek, 10'-20'
Unnamed Brewster Meadows falls, Rio Grande River, 25'
The Plank, Treasure Creek, 30'
Unrunnable falls, Treasure Creek, 20'
Twizzler, Treasure Creek, 15'

again, please fill any any heights, missing falls.....Thanks again everyone. Been a fun project, lots of reading old trip reports and watching videos!! Kudos to all the people who were the first to go out and find and drop these falls. Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Cauldron, Lake Creek, <15'
Paralyzer, Lake Creek, maybe 25 pool to pool
Brains, 8


OBJ put-in falls, Oh-Be-Joyful Creek, 12ish
OBJ 2nd falls, OBJ Creek, 8
OBJ 3rd falls, OBJ Creek, 20



Zute Chute, Crystal River, 30'
Pine Tree Falls, Crystal River, maybe 20 from the lip to before the next set of ledges

Cake, North Fork Crystal River, 20ish
Icing, North Fork Crystal River, 20ish
Drop #4, 8'

Cauldron, Yule Creek, 10' (not sure which one this is but I have put in at a 6 foot ledge, otter slide in river left partway thru a rapid straight into the ledge)

Ball Check, Yule Creek, feels like 25 but fuuuuck that view is big 



These are just my best guesses at rapids I have run, where I think the estimates are off. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Thanks, tango. Much appreciate the input!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Devils punch bowl and the cascade at Braille trail on the roaring fork, Lincoln creek grotto, Agnes veil and cascade falls on chalk creek, and that one with its own exit in Glenwood canyon come to mind. Don't know or care about the heights, but they are all significant in their own way.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DoStep said:


> Devils punch bowl and the cascade at Braille trail on the roaring fork, Lincoln creek grotto, Agnes veil and cascade falls on chalk creek, and that one with its own exit in Glenwood canyon come to mind. Don't know or care about the heights, but they are all significant in their own way.


Would love to hear about someone running Agnes Vaille but I have to believe that one is fully NR. I have heard about Cascade Falls being ran years ago.... Hoping to get a cleaning mission up there in the next couple weeks. It could use further scouting, but from what I have looked at there is a beautiful 4-5 gorge from St. Elmo to Alpine and a 3-4 wooded canyon from Alpine to Cascade....here is a photo looking down into the upper gorge:


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

DoStep said:


> Devils punch bowl and the cascade at Braille trail on the roaring fork, Lincoln creek grotto, Agnes veil and cascade falls on chalk creek, and that one with its own exit in Glenwood canyon come to mind. Don't know or care about the heights, but they are all significant in their own way.


Is the Devil's Punchbowl on the Roaring Fork itself or on Lincoln Creek? I always thought the Punchbowl was on Lincoln Creek, and I am not sure if people have run any bits of Lincoln Creek. Certainly _could_ run some of it but without being sure I decided to leave it off. There is also another waterfall a few miles up below Grizzly Lake that looks marginally runnable too. As Lincoln Creek has yet to be established a "been run" I will leave it off the list. 

Since the Roaring Fork gets boated (and the Grotto itself has been run with varying degrees of success) I will include that on the list.

Hanging Lake is on a tiny little stream that doesn't get boated so it isn't on this list.



lmyers said:


> Would love to hear about someone running Agnes Vaille but I have to believe that one is fully NR. I have heard about Cascade Falls being ran years ago.... Hoping to get a cleaning mission up there in the next couple weeks. It could use further scouting, but from what I have looked at there is a beautiful 4-5 gorge from St. Elmo to Alpine and a 3-4 wooded canyon from Alpine to Cascade....here is a photo looking down into the upper gorge:


I agree with you, Logan, in thinking Agnes Vaille is NR. I don't really see how that could ever be runnable. A 20-30 foot drop to a gigantic pile of boulders....So I left it off.

The Chalk Creek stuff I debated putting on here. The Cascades are tempting to include, and while people run the bottom 200 yards of Chalk to the Ark, has there been any missions to boat other sections? I think I will throw it on the list just because there is always the chance someone has boated parts of Chalk Creek.

Thanks for the updates! Thinking of making this into a pdf checklist, so any aspiring hucksters that want a nice checklist to tick off the falls and slides they've done they'll have a sheet for it. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

While Googling info and pictures about the Punchbowl/Grottos/Upper Roaring Fork, I found these pics from AspenJournalism from this year's high water. Whoa!!!!




















sources:

http://40.media.tumblr.com/b6d7b5c170a3392c6baf37ccc9260aa7/tumblr_nprjssw4e21qfr35io1_1280.jpg

http://40.media.tumblr.com/72023aa42811bb4298d8f9fa719deca2/tumblr_npscg1KJ8m1qfr35io1_1280.jpg


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Could be wrong but I think he is talking about upper death on the rado not hanging lake creek itself.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> I agree with you, Logan, in thinking Agnes Vaille is NR. I don't really see how that could ever be runnable. A 20-30 foot drop to a gigantic pile of boulders....So I left it off.
> 
> The Chalk Creek stuff I debated putting on here. The Cascades are tempting to include, and while people run the bottom 200 yards of Chalk to the Ark, has there been any missions to boat other sections? I think I will throw it on the list just because there is always the chance someone has boated parts of Chalk Creek.


According to Rdnek, (Jahvea) yes. He told me he knew a paddler 10-20 years ago who ran the entire creek from St. Elmo to the Ark, including Cascade Falls. The upper gorge is apparently the gem of the drainage. I'm fairly surprised it hasn't received more attention considering it's proximity to high numbers of boaters and other runnable creeks. Paul Terry usually tries to C-1 the stretch from the Colorado Trail bridge to the 162 bridge at the bottom of Mt. Princeton Hot Springs. He compared that reach to the East Fork San Juan.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

lmyers said:


> According to Rdnek, (Jahvea) yes. He told me he knew a paddler 10-20 years ago who ran the entire creek from St. Elmo to the Ark, including Cascade Falls. The upper gorge is apparently the gem of the drainage. I'm fairly surprised it hasn't received more attention considering it's proximity to high numbers of boaters and other runnable creeks. Paul Terry usually tries to C-1 the stretch from the Colorado Trail bridge to the 162 bridge at the bottom of Mt. Princeton Hot Springs. He compared that reach to the East Fork San Juan.


I thought you had said something about that but I couldn't remember. I kinda figured someone had done/was doing the stretch from the hot springs down. How tall would you say the Cascades are? Also do you think that measurement for Brown's Creek Falls is fairly close?



zbaird said:


> Could be wrong but I think he is talking about upper death on the rado not hanging lake creek itself.


Hmm. I guess I could have interpreted the post the wrong way. Either way, Upper Death does deserve to be on the list because it does lose quite a bit of elevation over it's run. When I lived in Glenwood I would always go hang out there when it was dewatered for power generation. Neat to see the underlying geology that creates the gnarly beast. Thanks for the input! ​


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Cascades are probably 100+', but its tough to really call it a waterfall. I don't think there is any single drop over 6-8'...

I would estimate Browns Creek Falls at closer to 20 than 30'.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I was wrangling with putting it on before I posted the new list.

On one hand, it isn't a true falls or slide, and I was trying to keep the list to those, but there are a few other things kind of similar to it- Paralyzer, Great Falls- and it is somewhat of a well known drop. So I think it probably earns it....Tough call for sure.

Is there anything from the Ark basin I'm forgetting? Is the NSFS Ark info correct?

Also, was it one of the Hagadorn Brothers who ran Browns Creek Falls a few years back?


----------



## GDalton (Nov 4, 2003)

*Love it*

Good stuff Yeti.

Can any of yall confirm that Cinnamon Falls has changed? Somebody mentioned that the "lip" had "broken off" and was in the LZ. Do we know that or is that a metamorphosis of my conjecture years ago after the fatality?

I'd like to get the best info out there if it can help keep folks safe(r).
TIA,


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cinnamon Falls last desent*

Perhaps a better question is if anyone has run the falls since Ed's death spring 2009?

I would also caution users perhaps considering reaching out to Sarah on this and her existing narrative:

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Accident/detail/accidentid/3087/

It might best best to find some one like Josh Oberleas who has run it in 2008 and perhaps gone since back since to ask for a comparison of conditions.


----------

